# Setting up a business in Portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Looking to move to Portugal with my family and possibly set up a business. It could be anything; Professional dog breeding, Making and selling boats or even open a thrift store.

- What are the requirements? 
- Permits?
- Costs?
- Problems?

Any additional info will be greatly appreciated, as it's very misty online so hopefully someone there is able to help me out!

thanks


----------



## DinizPT (Dec 1, 2015)

search google for empresanahora faqs , that should give you something to start


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Losblancos7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking to move to Portugal with my family and possibly set up a business. It could be anything; Professional dog breeding, Making and selling boats or even open a thrift store.
> 
> ...


Ok, up to a point there are no answers to your first three questions as they dependant upon the business, the requirements/Permits/Costs of manufacturing and selling offshore speed boats have almost no common ground with the requirements/Permits/Costs of setting up and running an Expat Circumcision Service. 
To give you some context, Portugal is a relatively poor European country with quite high unemployment and lowish wages but some hardworking and intelligent people. Officialdom here can be very slow and cumbersome also varies from place to place and depends upon who you talk to, it is often said everything here takes 10 time longer then you thought it would. If you are going to compete against the established locals then you better have skills or contacts or ideas which they do not have and able to exist on a similar income. You obviously know things like small supermarkets turn off their lights if there are no customers to save costs then switch them on again when a customer arrives? Here is a street view of part of Tomar, a fine and beautiful old city, notice the shacks by the river Nabao were people live, if your business is competing against the local businesses then the people here (other towns are available) will be part of your competition and your income will be similar.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@39.5...4!1s1cssKpLTSu2hoc18ydYRXw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

A very important question. Do you speak, read and write fluent Portuguese?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Strontium said:


> .......... have almost no common ground with the requirements/Permits/Costs of setting up and running an Expat Circumcision Service.


Hello,

Please let me have details of the business you mention.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please let me have details of the business you mention.



Its not a new business it goes back to the days of Captain Cook who circumcised the world in a 70 foot clipper - circumcision jokes are funny but there is always a cut off point.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

MrBife said:


> Its not a new business it goes back to the days of Captain Cook who circumcised the world in a 70 foot clipper - circumcision jokes are funny but there is always a cut off point.


Not a bad business to be though....... At least you know that every customer is going to leave a tip. :juggle:


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please let me have details of the business you mention.


-One of the proposed requirements presently going though for non-EU resident applications is circumcision for any male adult over 18 years. The debated issue is not if or when but how the immigration officers would check and one proposal is to include an encoded cock pic on the ID card. If passed this will result in a massive requirement for Expat Circumcision Services.


----------

